# X11 with 9.1 release + 9-stable packages + ivy bridge?



## turboscrew (Mar 13, 2013)

Do I still have to do recompiling and some manual configurations to get xorg to work for i3 ivy bridge (Intel HD graphics 2500)? At least 9.1-release with 9-stable/Latest packages didn't seem to come up with the driver. The probeing found Xeon instead.

I found a thread here about getting the x11 to work, but I wonder if there was an easier way to get it to work. For a FreeBSD noob like me, getting the system ready to use might take weeks this way (problem->web search->reinstall->problem...).


----------



## kpa (Mar 13, 2013)

When you run into problems in FreeBSD the last thing you do is reinstall, it's a waste of time and energy. Almost everything can be solved without a reinstall faster and better.

Yes, you have to recompile X for time being, there are no ready made packages with the Intel KMS stuff compiled in at the moment.


----------



## zspider (Mar 13, 2013)

turboscrew said:
			
		

> Do I still have to do recompiling and some manual configurations to get xorg to work for i3 ivy bridge (Intel HD graphics 2500)? At least 9.1-release with 9-stable/Latest packages didn't seem to come up with the driver. The probeing found Xeon instead.
> 
> I found a thread here about getting the x11 to work, but I wonder if there was an easier way to get it to work. For a FreeBSD noob like me, getting the system ready to use might take weeks this way (problem->web search->reinstall->problem...).



If you want a turnkey system check out PC-BSD.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 13, 2013)

This is the shortest version of setting up KMS so far: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=206841#post206841


----------



## turboscrew (Mar 13, 2013)

Well, I do reinstallations, since I don't know how to rebuild/reinstall individual packages.  I'm that nooby that I don't know names of the packages, paths to the build-stuff and paths to the configuration stuff.  For example, when the installation stopped due to conflicting drivers, I didn't know how to remove a conflicting driver and go on with the installation.

Also, I tried PCBSD, but it didn't work out.  The starting up stopped, when it didn't find /bin/sh and wanted a shell. the only shell it accepted was csh, but any command in csh(1) crashed with a segmentation fault. Even ls(1). Writing /bin/<tab> let me see what was there in /bin, and all the shells seemed to be there.

I think I would have a LOT worse problems with PCBSD.

It's not the hardware, because Linux Mint works fine.  It's just that an old man, like me, wants some stability. ;-)


----------



## turboscrew (Mar 14, 2013)

OK, now, after some fighting, got X11 and Gnome up. Even mouse and keyboard work. Had to use "vesa", because "intel" makes all "specled". I can't even see as who I log in (if I didn't know the order). Am I short of memory or what?

Also, applications don't open except for root. Any ideas? I also have some problems with making Gnome to keep the keyboard layout (finnish). I tried putting Option "Xkbdlayout" "fi" to xorg.conf. No luck this far.


----------



## turboscrew (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh, I forgot to mention that the "specles" seem to "live" as if there is some live data in the display memory. The applications/term gets unreadable, but xterm doesn't get specled at all.
Also menus are "specled".

Another funny thing, when I log in as someone else but root and open some applications (3 seems to be enough), I very soon start getting error messages about kernel.maxfiles exceeded. What's wrong? It doesn't happen for root. Is that related to X11 or Gnome? Is increasing the maxfiles to, say, 25000 the recommended fix?


----------



## zspider (Mar 15, 2013)

This is the way the problem was solved when I ran into it. Since you said Ivy Bridge, I will assume you have the HD4000.

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=35623


----------



## turboscrew (Mar 15, 2013)

zspider said:
			
		

> This is the way the problem was solved when I ran into it. Since you said Ivy Bridge, I will assume you have the HD4000.
> 
> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=35623



Unfortunately just "IntelÂ® HD Graphics 2500", but maybe it's similar.

I'll check it. Thanks.


----------



## zspider (Mar 15, 2013)

turboscrew said:
			
		

> Unfortunately just "IntelÂ® HD Graphics 2500", but maybe it's similar.
> 
> I'll check it. Thanks.



You're right the i3 comes with the integrated HD2500, the i5 comes with the HD4000. Still I can't see a reason that it wouldn't work.


----------



## turboscrew (Mar 15, 2013)

About the kernel maxfiles-thing, what is gam_server?
I did `fstat | grep gam_server | wc` and got 5189 lines. Is that normal?


----------



## turboscrew (Mar 15, 2013)

OK, forget it.

I installed firefox, java and tried to install flashplayer.
I had to install linux emulation, etc. manually package by package.
I tried to set the kern.maxfiles in the sysctl.conf, and the system didn't come up. Then into /boot/defaults/loader.conf and the system didn't come up.
There was no /boot/loader.conf.

The Intel HD graphics 2500 case never got solved.

I already used more than a week trying to get FreeBSD working, and there were just problems after problems. I don't want to build the whole system package by package, so I'm going with Linux Mint. It just looks like the motherboard GA-B75M-D3H with Intel i3 is not compatible with FreeBSD.

New burn of PC-BSD worked otherwise, but nothing seemed to end up to the HDD. The subsequent installations then crashed into the already formatted partition.

Even Debian Live didn't work on my hardware, so I can't trust Debian either.

Maybe one day...


----------



## turboscrew (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh, and thanks anyway to all the people that tried to help me, especially @zspider.


----------

